# DD. You can no longer keep the food after 5 min timer runs out



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

There's no instructions as to what to do if you can't find the home to leave it in the first place.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Once I said I left it on the sidewalk and the other I said I left it with the homeless guy on the corner.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Other location : In my belly.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Other location : In my belly.


OMG I actually typed that in the field the other day..........of course no reply from them.......

On July 4th obviously many places were closed, but that didn't stop people from ordering from them (not the customers fault).

Both times I had to take a picture of the restaurant with the sign that said closed. One picture I took was of my middle finger, the other picture I took was the tip of my "dork". Needless to say I never got a reply from DD. Support is a MILLION times worse then Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm impressed that you are allowed to select "other location" with the ability to freely type what the fluck is really going on with the bullshit that happens within the real world outside of the cyber-shield these geeks prefer to hide behind .
The "pro-choice" geeks at Uber/Lyft should allow drivers the same freedoms to provide input.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Just had an order today. Cx had that web cam thingy...Don’t know what it’s called(ring?).

Anyways, I ring that doorbell and wait, Nada for like 2 minutes. I go get my phone, call and start the timer. Then I ring the regular doorbell and she finally comes to the door, with like 1 minute left on the timer.

I ask if that webcam doorbell isn’t working and she says, “ yes it’s working.” Obviously, I’m a bit ?, but try not to show it. I give her the food and go on my way.

Wonder if she felt she could take her sweet time since she had that thing. 

When she came to the door, it seemed like she had already been eating(she was chewing on something).

What to do in those situations? Leave the food? Take the food and have your pic all over the news for “stealing food” plus possibly lose your DD gig?

Next time I go there, I plan on just dropping it off and be on my way. But what would you guys do?

Also, I think they may have given me a bad rating...maybe. It’s the only bad cx I believe I had today. They probably think my time is worthless.

In regards to your question, I had one of those where I couldn’t find the home or get the cx to answer a call...There was no house # I could see with that address, But as soon as I left the area, they suddenly decide to call. I, of course did not answer and had maself some IHOP.


----------

